# Public computer setup



## steigerhouse (Jul 30, 2000)

I hope this is the right forum for my questions. I find myself in the position of being the default computer guy for a small public library. We can't afford to pay for computer hosting by someone in the business. We are going to be installing 4 computers for the public to use. We want to network them to our high speed internet and a printer, which is no problem. What I would prefer to ba able to do, however, is to keep persons using them from doing things like changing screen savers, changing setup configurations, saving stuff to the harddrive, and downloading programs and junk from the internet. The machines will all be Windows OS, probably XP or higher. I know I can set them up as an administrator and then let them use it as a guest log-on but that still seems to allow them more access to the setup for the Guest log-on than we would like and they would still have access to the harddrive. Does anyone know if what we want to do is possible and if so where I could look for some guidance?


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Myself I would buy Deep Freeze from Faronics and freeze them where they will go back to the way they were set up. I use this on my pc and have no problems.There are also free ones but I have never used them. Here is the link go there and look around and read all about it. http://www.faronics.com/en/Products/DeepFreeze/DeepFreezeCorporate.aspx


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

Here's the free MS software:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/winfamily/sharedaccess/default.mspx


----------



## steigerhouse (Jul 30, 2000)

The MS Windows Steady State looks like a great tool. Trouble is, the web site syas ther are no plans to support Windows 7 with Steady State.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Perhaps *Returnil*?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Do you want to be able to administer the computers from a central one, or just restore them after they are used?

Using DeepFreeze or similar will allow you to make them administrators and do whatever they want and still be able to restore the machines when you want.

But it would be more convenient to do everything from a central location with "internet cafe" software.

http://cafesuite.net/
http://www.mycafecup.com/
Or for classrooms: http://www.netcontrol2.com/


----------



## steigerhouse (Jul 30, 2000)

Thanks, I'll check it out as well.


----------

